# Cedar Waxwing



## Lee Woodie (Dec 8, 2010)

had to crawl in the bush to get a close shot there were hundreds of them feeding today.


----------



## cornpile (Dec 8, 2010)

Lee,thats one of the finest pics Ive ever seen of a Waxwing.You must have been right next to him.Great effort and a GREAT shot.


----------



## carver (Dec 8, 2010)

Great shot Lee,I like it alot


----------



## Lee Woodie (Dec 8, 2010)

cornpile said:


> lee,thats one of the finest pics ive ever seen of a waxwing.you must have been right next to him.great effort and a great shot.



cornpile about 5-6'


----------



## Lee Woodie (Dec 8, 2010)

*This is the*

other type shots that I got


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 8, 2010)

Real nice Woodie.By the way,have a very Merry Christmas


----------



## Lee Woodie (Dec 8, 2010)

fishfryer said:


> Real nice Woodie.By the way,have a very Merry Christmas



I wish you and yours a Merry Christmas also. Has your ship docked yet mine aint.


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 8, 2010)

No,it may have sunk somewhere in route.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 8, 2010)

Fantastic shot - love the detail - you sure got close!


----------



## carver (Dec 8, 2010)

That one needs to be in a book or on a calendar Lee


----------



## Hoss (Dec 8, 2010)

Saw the thread title and knew we were gonna get a treat.  You didn't disappoint, Lee.  Great shot.

Hoss


----------



## Niner (Dec 8, 2010)

Cool lookin' bird.  I've never seen them in Georgia.  
...But then I'd never seen bluebirds in Ga until we moved to Newnan.


----------



## Redbow (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice shot of a beautiful bird. We had a flock of those come by our sunflower seed feeders when we lived in SC . They cleaned out the feeders in nothing flat. After that we only saw a few loner Waxwings come by our area in the following years.


----------



## rip18 (Dec 9, 2010)

I like all three of those, but that first one is killer!  Well done!


----------



## leo (Dec 10, 2010)

OUTSTANDING .....work Lee


----------



## Beanie24 (Dec 10, 2010)

Outstanding shot dad!!!


----------

